# Snow Roof Rake



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

A while back I purchased a very helpful 24-inch snow roof rake to remove snow from my car shelter. It comes in three seperate sections that need to be connected together to acheive the full length. Below are photos illustrating how to seperate poles snap into one another.I seem to have lost one of the silver aluminium button-like springs that you see inside the rod and now I can't attach the third rod to get the full length.

Where can I find a spring like that, aside from asking if they have any spares at the store?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd guess most of us would abandon the spring type button once part of it was lost. The alternative is to drill all the way through both sections and use a wire lock pin instead. Paint it red so you can find it when it falls in the snow.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm new to a wire lock pin; what's from keeping it from becoming undone. In other words, how does the lace stay around the rod without slipping off? I like the idea. And is it tiresome to remove, because the rake has to be completely dismounted after each use.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Its a moderately stiff spring wire, and will snap into place. They're no hassle at all.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK perfect. I'll measure the diameter of the hole in my rake's rod and then I'll find a suitable wire lock pin. Thank you.

And spray painting it red won't hurt. :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That lock pin is a perfect replacement! I'd also suggest getting a small length of wire to affix it to the poles for off-season storage so you don't have to locate it come next winter.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I can just lock it into the rod with the hole (without the other rod attached) and it won't go anywhere.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Vegas can you link me to the wire lock pin so I can purchase it? I wasnt able to find it at the store.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

here one place to get them but there are other places to get them like amazon. but they don't sell just 1 have to get a package. Hitch Pins - Wire Lock Pins - Wilson Mfg. Co. i do not know about this place if you can order just one or not they have an email or phone number you can call.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I wonder if he was talking about hitch/lynch pins?

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

either im dumb or blind but i cant find an online retailed that sells the lock pin, specifically the model vegas linked in the second post of this thread (the hardware shops i went to dont have...)

ebay
amazon.. can't find anything using the keywords "lock pin"

nevermind found it, with free shipping too: The Hillman Group 882694 3/4-in Round Wire Lock Pin at Lowe's Canada

hopefully it fits the diameter of the pole and then ill spray paint it red like suggested.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

The linked item is 1 1/2" long, with a shaft diameter a little over 1/4". That should be perfect through a 3/8" hole in the shaft sections.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

well see what it gives, thanks vegas


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Lock Pin

Just make sure you get the right size.


----------



## hoosier1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Why not call or Email the snow rake manufacturer? Sometimes they will furnish a minor part like this for free.


----------



## Nehmo (Nov 12, 2008)

Pins of various types are available (in the US at least) at hardware stores, Lowe's, Home Depot (in the fasteners "hardware" section), and, of course, on the web. But for the application mentioned, even a simpler pin would work, even a bolt & nut. And one has to question why the tool needs to break down if it's used for the car _shelter_. Just hang it up somewhere for the warmer seasons. 
Finally, if OP want's to do the repair to as-new functionality, and he doesn't want to bother to buy a replacement spring, *look to the trash*. Equipment (exercise, lawn, bicycle, racks, crutches, etc) with that locking tube arrangement get thrown away all the time. Look around, and you will be rewarded.


----------



## elknimrod (Jan 26, 2010)

Those are the pins that are used in windsurfing booms and collapsible oars for inflatable boats.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Many hardware stores will also carry sex bolts, that's what I use on my snow rake, they hold sections together permanently and don't stick out very much from the poles so your hand slides past them easily. 
If you don't have to make sharp turns to put them away, leaving them together isn't a problem. 
Mine is easy, the only place I use it is for the lean-to which has a metal roof, spaced off the 'real' roof by a couple inches, so when done I just flip it around and slide the handle under the roof till the rake is under the eaves.


----------



## Jimh77 (Oct 1, 2009)

Get a 1/4-20 X 1" bolt and 1/4-20 nut.


----------



## Longtallsal (May 25, 2010)

No doubt you've fixed your problem by now. Here in Australia connecting rods are used more for swimming pool accessories, but the connecting system is the same. When I lost a spring I found that the pool shop replaced it cheaply and easily. The part is nylon and you just squeeze the legs of it and insert.


----------



## Rdcook01 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mcmaster Carr is catalog house specialising in odd mechanical parts. They have a good online catalog. The other, best choice is http://www.valcocleve.com/
The inside diameter of the tube and the diameter of the hole are the dimensions you need. They will probably send it to you as a complementary sample, if you finesse it a little.


----------



## flaglerm (Oct 25, 2012)

If you need one snow roof rake, chances are you will need another rake down the line. If you live in an area that has a lot of snow and others are in need of a rake, then they too will need another rake at some point in time. The spring clips that holds the poles together are just about as universal as it comes. The rake poles generally break at or around where the clips join the poles together. The weakest part of the assembly. Keep the old poles clips and ask around if anyone has a pole that is broken and may have kept the clip. I have a half a dozen clips. The poles break and the plastic shovel part gets damaged or the shovel re-enforcement arms loose a nut, bolt or just break.
The "CLIP" goes on forever!!!!
Don't go overboard, if you use a bolt or spring clip, that I see many people lean towards, you will only weaken the weakest part of the assembly even more. You have to drill a hole though the entire assembly to install a bolt or other type of clip. Just ask and look around you will most likely find what you need. If you have to buy another rake, wait for them to come on sale and buy the same brand and then you will have lots of SPARE parts for the next repair!! You will even have an extract length to do your buddies roofs that are a little to high to reach with two extensions.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

the nut and bolt idea.. wow cant believe i hadn't thought of that before going nuts.. ah jeez. but it's already bought now so all worried. well see what it gives.



> And one has to question why the tool needs to break down if it's used for the car _shelter_. Just hang it up somewhere for the warmer seasons.


i used to hang it on the inside of the car shelter on the horizontal poles that hang above the cars but then i realized ppl can steal it and its not a cheap tool. and if it wouldn't fit inside the garage unless it's dissembled, and i dont wanna leave it outside since the shovel end is plastic and it can crack in cold weather



> locking tube arrangement


nehmo, not sure what that is.. 



> sex bolts


wow, thats a nifty bolt. ill be sure to try it out if this doesn't work. and go figure them calling it a sex bolt because of the way it inserts haha



> No doubt you've fixed your problem by now.


nop, still waiting on lock pin delivery.

Rdcook01, props on finding that! thats the exact peice i need. again, if the above items dont worokout, ill surely get that. thanks!

thanks for maintenace advice flaflern, mines fairly new (2 winters old) so ill be sure to take that into account when buying a new one or replacing parts.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

nut and bolt method worked perfectly. cant believed i didn't think of that. must have over thought it. thanks everyone. just gonna wrap the bolt with some electric tape (unless you can suggest some other more weather resistant tape) so that the bolt doesn't tear the tarp.


----------



## loop6719 (Dec 6, 2008)

You may want to use a locking cap nut instead. That way you do not have to worry about your tarp.:wink:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

yup, ill swap it out now. good call.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

loop6719 said:


> You may want to use a locking cap nut instead. That way you do not have to worry about your tarp.:wink:


 That's why I like sex bolts, a nice smooth pan head on each side, they don't catch gloves, bare skin or anything else


----------



## headscratcher1 (Feb 7, 2010)

You may NOT have lost the spring at all! These things have a habit of being pushed down inside the tube. Look down the tube with a flashlight. If you see it, try pulling it out with a straightened wire coat hanger.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

i didnt have sex bolts but i ur right. and headscratcher, i looked and nothing


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think your dad left a bench grinder. Use it to grind off excess bolt then rap it.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

bg, if i grind down the bolt, would i still be able to remove and reuse it afterwards? bc i need something than i can remove since i diassemble it after each use foR easy storage. thats why i got the lock pin, which should arrive tomorrow


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Forget the grinding then. Hard to reuse.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

yup, ill just tape it up when i use it. the lock pin arrived but was way too big.. didn't measure correctly. oh well. ill almost never need to attach this last extension to rake since i don't have much to clean that requires that much reach.. but if ever i do, ill just use the bolt and nut with some protective tape. case closed.


----------

